# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Zotimet tuaja personale për Vitin e Ri 2015!

## Albo

Siç është bërë tashmë traditë për çdo familje dhe çdo person, në këtë fundviti është koha për të bërë bilancin e asaj qe arritëm apo na solli viti i vjetër që po lëmë pas (2014) dhe në të njëjtën kohë, për të dalë me zotimet e reja personale apo familjare për Vitin e Ri (2015). Ftojmë të gjithë anëtarët e forumit shqiptar që të ndajnë me njëri-tjetrit përshtypjet e tyre për vitin e vjetër, dhe zotimet për Vitin e Ri!

- Si do ta vlerësonit Vitin e Vjetër që po lëmë pas për jetën tuaj, pozitivisht apo negativisht?
- A jeni optimistë apo pesimistë për Vitin e Ri që po na troket në derë?
- Cilat janë zotimet tuaja personale që keni dëshirë të realizoni në Vitin e Ri?

Ju urojmë që Viti i Ri t'iu sjelli paqe, besim e shpresë për një të ardhme më të mirë në jetën tuaj dhe të familjes suaj!

Stafi i Forumit

----------

Abazior (05-03-2015),Andi's Blog (10-03-2015),erdi porja (21-01-2015),gjonpalaj (01-03-2015),Mirzad (07-01-2015)

----------


## 2043

Zotohem se ne vitin 2015 do hap nga nje teme te re cdo dite te merkure.

----------

Adamgjilan1967 (26-02-2015),erdi porja (21-01-2015)

----------


## symela

Ai qe iku mos ardhte me. Ky qe erdhi ishalla ka ardh me mend ne koke ;-) . Une nk bej asnje zotim se me vjen inat pastaj kur nk ja mbaj premtimet vetes. Ju uroj te gjitheve paci shendet te plote se ai eshte me i rendesishem se te tjerat s'ka asgje te pamundur. Respect for all

----------

erdi porja (21-01-2015)

----------


## Busy Girl

Per vitin qe vjen zotohem qe do behem nje Administratore me e mire ne biznes dhe nje familjare akoma me e mire.

----------

erdi porja (21-01-2015)

----------


## ArlingtonHTS

> Per vitin qe vjen zotohem qe do behem nje Administratore me e mire ne biznes dhe nje familjare akoma me e mire.


Asgje ste pengon, thjesht vullnet. zotohu....por duhet te mbash fjalen, se viti 2016 vjen shpejt, dhe do te kerkojme llogari per zotimin. Dakort?

----------

erdi porja (21-01-2015)

----------


## Busy Girl

Po po do e mbaj zotimin  :me kurore:  :me kurore:  shkruhemi ne 2016

----------


## ArlingtonHTS

Ok, numerimi filloi.

----------


## Prudence

Une nuk i mbaj zotimet, kur i them ne publik.

----------


## Marya

viti qe kaloi ishte me dallge, me shume dallge, emocione , pritje prej muajsh vendimi per vendqendrimin me final pozitiv , vit ku shume te aferm iken nga kjo bote shume te rinj, vit me strese....

per vitin qe vjen kam nje ndjenje pasigurie , nje merak te perhershem per te afermit, 

zotirmi per vitin e ardhshem eshte te punoj ne maksimum , te punoj sa te me jepet mundesia qe te mos behem pishman me pas qe nuk e shtrytezova rastin dhe te punoj per te ardhmen e femijes
 Gezuar vitin e RI

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Do paguj faturen e dritave,megjith faturen e kompesimit dhe faturen e shperblimit per vitin e ri.

----------

Marya (02-01-2015)

----------


## Neteorm

Shpresoj te jete nje vit i mbare,keto  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mr-Bledi

zotohem qe do marr provimin e gjuhes kshu te sigurte, qe do fitoj bursen e studimit dhe do iki nga ketu, te fshikulloj

----------


## Elian70

Zotohem te respektoj administratoret, moderatoret dhe gjithe stafin e forumit 1!
Zotohem te mos kem ngrene hudhra apo speca djeges para se te hyj ne forum!
Zotohem ta trajtoj forumin gati njesoj si bibla dhe te mesoj sa me shume te jete e mundur nga shkrimet e rendesesishme!
Zotohem te jem me i mire se vitin e kaluar!
Zotohem te mbaj zotimet!

----------


## Albo

Zotimi im per kete vit eshte te gjej me shume kohe te lire per te kaluar me familjen dhe per te lexuar.

Albo

----------


## Lulke

Do heqesh dore nga forumi Albo?  :ngerdheshje: 

Zotimi im eshte te behem mama kte vit.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ancien

> Zotimi im per kete vit eshte te gjej me shume kohe te lire per te kaluar me familjen dhe per te lexuar.
> 
> Albo


Gjeja me e mire qe do besh, familja eshte e bekuar.

----------


## Izadora

Kete vit qe vjen premtoi qe do marr me pak gjoba makinash dhe s'do vras mendjen si , qysh, pse .
2014 kaloi me turbulenca , tani ka ardh koha me dal ne det te qet  :ngerdheshje: 

Gezuar 2015 !

----------


## Linda5

> Do heqesh dore nga forumi Albo? : D
> 
> Zotimi im eshte te behem mama kte vit. : )


Posi,do ja dorzoje stafeten lezhendes  :pa dhembe: 

Inshallah te realizohet deshira :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 

ps: Izadora,mos dil vetem ne det,por mer dhe shoqerin me vete,jo per gje,po s'do kalosh dot e vetme,matane  :ngerdheshje:

----------

Izadora (12-01-2015)

----------


## Lulke

> Posi,do ja dorzoje stafeten lezhendes : @pp
> 
> Inshallah te realizohet deshira: ^xhan


haahahha erdhe miiii o shpirti imeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  ,lexhenda meriton admin  :perqeshje: 
 un kur them diçka e bej mi , do bej edhe do jen binjake  :ngerdheshje:  mwahhhhhh 


Ti ça zoton?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Linda5

> haahahha erdhe miiii o shpirti imeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  ,lexhenda meriton admin : p
> * un kur them diçka e bej mi , do bej edhe do jen binjake* : D mwahhhhhh 
> 
> 
> Ti ça zoton? : D


Lezhenden do e bejme president dhe jo admin  :perqeshje: 

Ky eshte zotimi im  :ngerdheshje: 

*Amin*  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------

